# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новогодние спектакли

## aichka

*Дорогие друзья! 

Любители театральных постановок, руководители театральных кружков и студий!

Вашему вниманию предлагаются:*

*
Театрализованные Новогодние спектакли (без Деда Мороза):]

1. « Королева- Маска»подг гр, мл. шк. / в прозе/500 р.

2. « Сладкая сказка» - ст-подг. группа / в стихах/500 р.

3. « Спящая красавица»  подг. гр ( авторская  интерпретация, ввод новых героев, оригинальная концовка) / в стихах/ 500 руб*


*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*


*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Аллочка, скажите пожалуйста, какой из предложенных Вами сценариев попроще, ели можно напишите пожалуйста роли которые есть в сценариях, что исполняют дети , а что взрослые? и ещё в комплекте только сценарий или ещё музыкальный матерьял?

----------


## aichka

> Аллочка, скажите пожалуйста, какой из предложенных Вами сценариев попроще, ели можно напишите пожалуйста роли которые есть в сценариях, что исполняют дети , а что взрослые? и ещё в комплекте только сценарий или ещё музыкальный матерьял?


Светлана! *Это сценарии театральных постановок* - роли в них играют ТОЛЬКО дети, ролей много- на всю группу хватит.

А *сценарии Новогодних утренников,* с Дедом Морозом выставлю на следующей неделе- там роли и взрослых и детей!

Новогодние сценарии выставляю без музыкального материала, потому что музыкальные номера взаимозаменяемы из-за обилия Новогоднего репертуара  песен и танцев.

А вот Выпускные театральные сценарии  выставляю с авторскими песнями для персонажей сказок!
Удачи!

----------


## rossiyanka

Да-да,вот мы какие!Нам всё дай да подай что-нибудь эдакое!Новогодних сценариев море,даже океаны сценариев!!! Но... Если есть прекраснейший новогодний серпантин,то,значит,где-то рядышком должны быть Ваши,любимая Аллочка,сценарии к этим песням! Но от театральных новогодних постановок,которые меня привлекают именно общим сюжетом!!!,я не откажусь и обязательно,немедленно приобрету!!! Спасибо за талантище!!!

----------


## Tatyana L

Здравствуйте, дорогая Аллочка Анатольевна и гости Вашего уютного домика!
Всё никак не поделюсь впечатлениями о "Сладкой сказке". Сказка чудесная, множество сладких персонажей, интересный нетривиальный сюжет, волшебство, легкий юмор -  в общем, все, что нужно для настоящей новогодней сказки.
Как всегда, у меня не обошлось без переделок, ведь любой сценарий, как костюм, нужно "подогнать по размеру", с учетом конкретных детей. Заслуга автора сказки в том, что внутри сюжета возможны вариации, какие-то слова можно поменять местами, можно объединить роли (у меня в сказке будут заняты всего 15 человек). Это очень ценно.
Что касается нехватки музыки - это одновременно и минус, и плюс. Конечно, хочется взять все готовенькое, но зато какой простор для творчества предоставляется! Алла Анатольевна пишет, что



> Новогодние сценарии выставляю без музыкального материала, потому что музыкальные номера взаимозаменяемы из-за обилия Новогоднего репертуара песен и танцев.


Это действительно так! Сценарий выстроен таким образом, что все новогодние песенки и танцы, которые обычно разучиваются к Новому году в детских садах - все гармонично впишется в оригинальный сценарий Аллы Анатольевны.
У меня же задача стояла немножко другая - поскольку я работаю не в детском саду, а занимаюсь с детьми в студии Детского музыкального театра , мне хотелось, чтобы больше было именно ролевых песен(Песня Короля Сластёны, песня конфеток, песня феи Мороженого, песня Сладостей). В общем, что-то нашла готовое, какие-то песни немножко переделала или сократила, где-то словечки дописала, где-то музыку.  Так что Вам, Аллочка Анатольевна, большое спасибо за вдохновение!!!

----------


## Галинка555

Аллочка, здравствуйте! 
Послала вам на почту письмо. Хочу поставить с детками Вашу "Сладкую сказку" под Новый год. Я работаю в детской театральной студии, и сейчас, параллельно с плановыми занятиями по программе "Маленький актер", начнем разучивать Вашу сказочку. Потом отпишусь и фотки выставлю. С уважением, Галина

----------

aichka (10.09.2016)

----------


## Света82

Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! Мне тоже хотелось бы приобрести Вашу "Сладкую сказку". Как это можно сделать?

----------

aichka (15.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! Мне тоже хотелось бы приобрести Вашу "Сладкую сказку". Как это можно сделать?


Светочка, переводите деньги на карту, пишите мне в личку или на адрес  aichka@yandex.ru    и я вам высылаю ссылку на спектакль! :Ok: 

Подробнее о способах оплаты - в самом низу сообщения:  

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199210

----------

